# technical question for men



## amanda1959 (Mar 29, 2010)

if an email on a blackberry has an attachment reading "msg-xxx-xxxx.txt (with numbers ofcourse) what does it mean? ...(it is not the number it was sent from ie it is not the persons phone number)


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

There are a number of applications that will allow you to send an SMS message, such as Skype. As Michzz said it is likely an artifact of the service or application used
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

